# Camping with a puppy



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi everyone. We are planning a (tent) camping trip next weekend with our 5 month old puppy  We also have a 1 year old that does great camping. Any advice on camping with a young puppy??? Keeping them safe, occupied, etc? Would appreciate any advice or stories from those out there who braved a trip while theirs was a puppy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

bring a covered insulated crate !! these pups will blow thru a TENT wall !!!!!!!!


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

See, I didn't even think about him blowing through the tent wall! I can so see that happening! Thank you! Crate...check.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we take ours caravanning, crate is essential for when we're getting set up etc. If we're on a site that doesn't allow dogs off-lead I usually take a long line and tether them to the tow hitch of my truck.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

I've hired a motorhome to drive through the highlands on the first week of July.

Freddie will be 4 months.... Do you all think he will be ok for this type of holiday at that age?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Mitch said:


> I've hired a motorhome to drive through the highlands on the first week of July.
> 
> Freddie will be 4 months.... Do you all think he will be ok for this type of holiday at that age?


I'm sure he'll be fine, lots of interesting new smells, sounds, sights etc will all be good socialisation. Only possible downside may be travel sickness as we're discovering with young Elvis


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We took our boy on his first canoe trip at just under 5 months of age and spent 4 nights in the woods with no issues (besides the bugs being horrendous up north). 

The first thing I do when we get to a site is do a quick site check to make sure there is nothing hazardous that your pup might sniff their way into (dumped food, food wrappers, etc) - though we expect outdoor enthusiasts to leave the area in as good or better condition that it was found, unfortunately this is not always the case. Be sure to check the fire pit. 

A long line is certainly handy, and you will need one if dogs are not allowed off leash in the area you are visiting. Either way it is handy to use while you complete set up so that you don't have to worry about the pup. 

In the tent we have never had any problems with attempted breakouts, but the dog is never in there without us. We bring a portable dog bed and lots of blankets so the tent is nice and cozy. If your pup has a blanket you use at home, bring it. 

The car sickness was something we dealt with initially, but by 4 months he had luckily grown out of it. Bring lots of towels with you - for potential car sickness, and paw/fur wipe downs. I would also pack a first aid kit with your camp gear if you haven't already.

We always like to do scent training with our dogs in the woods as well (with an antler, dead duck (dummy), or scented bumper). Great activity to help tire the dog out as well.

With all the smells, hikes, etc that go with camping, your pup will be exhausted! Your pup will likely take the lead from your 1 year old, so you have that to help guide the pup as well. Have a wonderful trip and be sure to post some photos. ;D

We are heading out on our first trip of 2015 in 3 weeks (hoping the snow here is gone by then!).


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

We travel extensively with our dogs and I heartily recommend it.

A couple things we have learned on the road:

1. Be consistent in your feeding. We feed in crates at home, on the road and at summer camp. (So bring a crate - you won't be sorry!) This way the dogs tend to eat better as it is familiar.

2. Tie outs of some kind are a godsend. Whether a stake out, a tether to a bumper, etc. For the single or couple dog owner I like SureSwivels because they are light, easy to install, don't tangle, don't take up much space and I've never had a dog pull one out. There are times you just need Pup to chill or play in a confined area while supervised and not spilling your beverage of choice.

3. Definitely do a sweep of the area for trash, nut shells, foxtails, etc. It's almost a given that the further one is from a Vet, the more likely Pup is going to get into something.

4. Pack a first aid kit including Benadryl, extra "dog" towels and some plastic garbage bags.

Have fun!


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you for helping me think through all the potential issues/strategies and in general being prepared, WillowyndRanch and Canadian Expy! We haven't added a doggy first aid kit to our camping trunk, but I will get that together and make sure it gets in. We're excited about testing out the waters and hoping next weekend will be a good warm up to a longer trip Memorial Day weekend. I remember the biggest issue we dealt with, with the older one, was barking at passerby's on the way to the toilet late at night and EVERYONE (including all the park rangers) stopping to ask what kind of dog Ripley is  Having 2 dogs and 3 kids definitely makes us a bit more choosy in our camping spot!! Thankfully the kids are now old enough to be good "helpers" setting things up and dog-watching 

Harrigab, can't wait to hear all about your adventures too! I'm sure your pup will be great. We never had an issue with car sickness with the older one, but I'm sure going to be prepared with the puppy  Canadian Expy, have fun on your trip too!

I will be sure to post pics of our adventures, we're hoping for good weather which will make life a litter easier ;D


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your camping advice! We had a great trip and the puppy did really well! He, of course, hated being tied up all weekend or not being able to "scrap" off leash with his brother, but otherwise did awesome. And of course we were asked all the time what kind of dogs they are. . Here are some pictures. You can see the puppy protested at being tied to a tree and the older one prefers camping chairs to the ground, lol. 

Thanks again everyone! Already looking forward to Memorial Day weekend in the mountains


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Great pictures! I'm glad everything went well. I think Vs are the ultimate camping buddy. What more could they want than extra time with their people and the great outdoors?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

Although mine was a little older, we used to bring Gibson camping with us many times.

I tried to find provincial parks (here in Canada) that had dog friendly areas to swim and hike in.

I found the best way to tire him out if we couldnt run off leash was to swim and fetch balls in the water.


----------



## Yillie (Jun 18, 2014)

We just returned from a camping trip with our ten month old Summer. Travelling with her was great (it was a six hour drive both ways). We were worried about sleeping through the night, but that worked out really well also. We stayed at a provincial camp ground (in Canada) that doesn't allow dogs off leash but in certain areas. I took Summer bike riding, tonnes of swimming, lots of activity. However, any time we put her back on the long lead (tied to a tree and close to us) she would whine and whimper to be even closer to us, or more particularly, the children (which was hard to do). She would chill, but only if she was right next to you, which wasn't always possible. Any tips on making this easier without actually crating her? Will she get used to it the more we take her camping?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yillie, 
That sounds like an age thing to me and probably will get better as she grows up, but you could also start practicing tying her up at home and at local parks. Teaching her a command like "place" and using that when you tie her up could also help her mentally cope with it, so that she's fulfilling a job you gave her. That works for my girl when she gets a little too needy in public.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we've been away again this last weekend....the hazards of camping/caravanning with a puppy..


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

We took Redd on a 3000 mile road trip when he was 16 weeks old. It was fun... and challenging.... but he was great and had a blast!!


----------

